# Which villager is your absolute best friend?



## peachy13

Mine is Sly, despite the fact that he isn't "cute", he's been in my town for 2 years. He's really grown on me and I could never let him leave


----------



## nolifequeen

Kabuki, definitely. He's simply perfect. <3


----------



## Rosie :)

Julian, and Marina and Merengue. I got them up to bff level, and they come over a lot.


----------



## tumut

Roscoe. I like Rudy and Pietro better, but he's been around longer and has failed to annoy me once.


----------



## Liseli

Blanche, Peanut, Merengue are bae.


----------



## cannolis

Charlise, she was the second animal to move into my town when I first started.
At first I didn't like her and wanted her to move out immediately, but she grew on me and now I can't see myself living in my town without her.


----------



## Soda Fox

I just started this new town recently, so I haven't really bonded with anyone yet.  In my first town, I had Ed move in the second day right next to my mayor's house.  He was my BFF animal for awhile until I reset.  I would like to get him again, but I'm pretty happy with my current villagers and want to see how much I grow to like them.


----------



## honeyaura

Peanut and Rodeo <3


----------



## Taka

Tangy for sure, she's so cute and fun, I love hanging out with her! And she's a literal orange cat! What's not to love?


----------



## rabbite

It was Chester, but he moved into a new town. But most definitely Flurry. Too precious, and really considerate (even if I sometimes don't show up at her house). She invites me over a lot.


----------



## Lavochain

I don't have any right now, due to only starting today. I used to love my Hugh pig though<3 We became really good friends when I first got the game.


----------



## Naamah

Mitzi for sure! She was one of my starting villagers when I moved to become Mayor in my town (I was a regular citizen in my partner's town before getting a copy of the game gifted). I like cats, I like her colours, I like her little house, and more than anything, I love her character: she's calm, quiet and pleasant, always polite, sometimes random and sweet but not ''too much'' (like some of the ''cute'' villagers are) and she loves to read a lot of books; a sum of features which makes her adorable like a porcelain doll in my eyes.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I loved Biskit a lot. But then, THE ACCIDENT.


----------



## spCrossing

Me and Punchy are best buds.

Rooney too.


----------



## ashjaed

Filbert is my ultimate favie. We're not BFFs just yet, but we will be soon!

But in my old town we were, he even sent me a valentine!


----------



## Geoni

Bud is my bud.


----------



## Moose716

Poncho. He was one of my original villagers. We not only reached max friendship but i also got attached. One day expectantly he moved. I was  ****** and i wanted to throw me 3ds at the wall. then after a LONG time, he moved back. I'm happy again. I also want T-Bone to come back.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Back in Labryth, Pierce was my best bud. Then, of course, I deleted my town... Now, though, I'd definitely say that Hazel's a good friend now. She's the only Uchi who's made me feel _something_- and, in fact, I look forward to seeing her again every day.


----------



## NyanMeow

Bob. Had him in the very first Animal Crossing game I owened, the gamecube one. He's just so chill and awesome.


----------



## AkiBear

In my old town, Coco was my best friend and always visited me and was a huge sweetheart.


----------



## groovymayor

Beau! I lost him in my first town after I reset, and within the first week of making my new town he came by chance! He is my number one dreamy, and I'm glad I have him.


----------



## Balverine

Hamphrey! I love him = w =
He's given me five pictures now (april fool's day included)


----------



## Mayor Luff

Probably Avery, he's one of my original villagers. He's always the one who tells me when someone is leaving.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Rolf. He's my little grandpa. I love him so much. He always barges in my house and give me gifts and letters all the time. Julian is a close second.


----------



## HeyPatience

Vesta, Fuchsia, and Stitches


----------



## Kanaa

Butch, Marshal, Kabuki, Chadder all mail me almost everyday, they just love me so much idk why


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Rooney would be mine. He always sends me letters keeps giving me pic haha


----------



## EtchaSketch

Chops ;0; Chops is my baby...<3


----------



## cosmia

Cookie! She's one of my original 5 and she always comes over! She also always tries to move away which breaks my heart </3


----------



## crispmaples

TBH, it's Stitches. he's always coming over, always giving me stuff, we write each other, and when he talks, I just get him. I think I'd be a lazy villager myself, always napping and hungry, lol.


----------



## Chupidun

It was Stitches until he left me in a period I wasn't playing the game :'(

Anyway life goes on! I just got Wolfgang and Hamlet in the past 2 weeks and I absolutely love them <3


----------



## patriceflanders

FANG <3


----------



## PlasmaPower

Drift. I love him.

Same with Bob.


----------



## allykitty

Fuschia- the uchi cute pink deer  Closely followed by Merry and Tammy


----------



## hollowbunnie

Kiki and Tiffany are pretty much who I go to talk to first


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

the one ive had the longest, Tangy! (shes given me her pic 4 times!)


----------



## TheEchoTimes

LOBO


----------



## Ste

I love most of them! O'Hare and Camofrog I really enjoy being round, as Camofrog can be a good laugh! Although Merry and Chevre have been in my town since I started the game, so I suppose I love them too!


----------



## Le Ham

In Wild World, I loved all my villagers, but it was Rocco and Melba that stood out to me.
In Stardust, Wolfgang and Anchovy were my babies. I got Rocco back from someone's town, as well as some of my other WW villagers, but I never once saw my precious Melba.
In my current town, I can't really name a favorite, though Truffles and Pancetti are nice to me. I had Erik for awhile, but because I'm fast-forwarding through my town to catch up to the current date and time, I lost him and a few others. Colton, if I can forgive him for destroying a good portion of my perfect apples, would make a nice friend, too. Drake was adorable until he left, too.

I still want Melba, I still miss Melba, and I still love Melba. So she's my favorite.


----------



## Chris01

mine has to be chief!


----------



## Rudy

Currently is Bruce, but Bill used to be my man. </3 He nicknamed me 'bro', lol.


----------



## AcidLucidity

My absolute best friend in my town would have to be Twiggy, who's one of my starting villagers. It felt like a real girls' night when she would invite me over to her place or when she would insist that I invite her over to my place. Twiggy made me feel included because she would constantly give me gifts because she wanted me to be trendy with her. She was also the first to give me a nickname.


----------



## RebeccaShay

Panggggggggoooooo


----------



## cosmopath

Probably Marshal. I don't want to lose him so I talk to him a LOT.

Also, I always like to think that Drift is my homeboy.

Don't ask.

Please.


----------



## Kirindrake

Pietro and Papi! :3 I'm still working on a good friendship with my other dreamies that I now have, as I haven't had them for very long so I don't have a strong one yet.

---
In my old town it was Biff and Rodeo! Those guys rocked and I love them so much! :3


----------



## aetherene

I'm pretty close to most of my villagers, but my bff would probably would have to be Gaston. He's one of my original villagers and I've grown to love him a lot. 

Pecan would probably be my other bff. Not gonna lie, when I first got the game, I was going through some rough times and there was something she said shortly after she moved in that actually helped me feel better. It was some deep stuff rofl.


----------



## MissLily123

Bruce :3 He's lived in my own since I first started <3 I love him to pieces!


----------



## CozyKitsune

Marshal


----------



## Aerohail

Antonio! He's such a sweetie pie. 
He gets to stay even though he doesnt match with the theme my town kinda has.


----------



## Dot

I'm sure... Pancetti is my very best. Everyday she visits me at home. Send me letters and is lovely. Apollo is a good one too, but he's a cranky. Crankys don't say how much they like you. xD ♪


----------



## kiamotors

Maple is my favorite so far. <333


----------



## Tremens

Lobo! I had him back in wild world and when I saw him as one of the starters in my town I was sold ^^


----------



## Xintetsu

Olivia and Fang. <3


----------



## Zandy

At the moment, I think it's Stinky.  I know that a lot of people don't really like him because he may not be the cutest villager in the world, but I really like his derpy name, and I also love the jock villagers ( I have four of them in my town at the moment D: ).  A close runner up would probably be Katt though - once again, not the cutest cat in the world to most people but definitely a fun villager - at least in my opinion!


----------



## patriceflanders

Dot said:


> I'm sure... Pancetti is my very best. Everyday she visits me at home. Send me letters and is lovely. Apollo is a good one too, but he's a cranky. Crankys don't say how much they like you. xD ♪



Fang tells me whole the time how much he likes me   (well, in a letter he does)


----------



## Brijade07

my girl molly! she's one of my original villagers from when I first moved into my town. 
she's always asking me to catch bugs for her and now her house is full of them  haha


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Aroura has been in my town for 2 years. Her house is fairly close to mine. She's always the one that drops in unannounced when I'm in my house. She's a normal personality, so she's very nice. I usually say that Vladimir is my favorite, but I really think that Aroura is more special to me.


----------



## -Lumi-

In my previous town, Peggy was my BFF haha. She was one of my starters and was with me till the end. In my new town I don't have a BFF yet... although I really enjoy speaking with Stitches, Gayle, and Molly.  I don't have a peppy villager.


----------



## pika62221

Lily. She's been my favorite since I had the original Animal Crossing on GameCube. She moved away, and I stopped playing- pointless. Now, you at least can deny when they say they're thinking of moving, so I'm hooked back on the series again!


----------



## The Crossing Troll

Just when i was about to get Zell out to move in beardo, he started sending me all sorts of letters and being so nice and he won my heart over xD

friggin pixelated creatures making me feel attatched


----------



## charmi

Lucky! He is such a cutie ; w ; !!! He's my villager bestieee


----------



## Xintetsu

patriceflanders said:


> Fang tells me whole the time how much he likes me   (well, in a letter he does)


My Fang does this too! He literally spams me with letters, it's so cute.


----------



## erikaeliseh

Flurry!


----------



## Bon Bonne

in terms of friendship level? Alice. she came to my house yesterday when I was putting stuff in the basement.
who I consider my best friend? I suppose... Tammy. though before Dotty left, definitely Dotty.


----------



## Freya

Whitney is my best friend <3


----------



## KittybotANI

I've got two.  Beau, who has been a starter in both my villages, and is the reason I'm IN my current village.  We hung out all the time, played hide and seek a lot, always gave me gifts and wrote me letters.  He was the one who threw my birthday party last year.  I was so attached to him and his adorable laziness that his moving out was a complete dealbreaker.  HAD to restart after that.  I intended to reload the new game over and over as many times as it took before I got Beau as a starter again.  First attempt, I step out of the train station, and guess who's waiting there to greet me?  I think he moved out because he was going ahead of me to make sure the new town was good enough for me.  Now we're as inseparable as we were before.  He dropped by my house unannounced twice in one day this week!  My other best friend is Gayle.  She was also a starter in my current village and she's just so sweet and adorable and friendly and nice.  We hang out all the time and it really amazes me that she isn't a tier 1, because she is awesome.  Everybody needs a Gayle in their life.  That's a big part of how I decide whether to keep villagers, is how well they get along with my Beau and my Gaylegator.


----------



## erikaeliseh

i find that im closest with all my normal villagers. even if im not trying, they are  the easiest to win over! but i hve to say, peppy personalities are actually really fun! they annoyed me at first, but now i love them. the specific villager im best friends with is normal.


----------



## Angelmarina

Marina, not only is she a cute, pink, and bubbly Octopus but we also share the same name!


----------



## Mayor Luff

Probably Avery, he's been in my town since I started. He's not popular, but I think he's really neat lookin'.


----------



## HHoney

Mayor Luff said:


> Probably Avery, he's been in my town since I started. He's not popular, but I think he's really neat lookin'.



I've never had Avery but I have always wanted to! He looks so neat!
I really want him in my in-progress all Eagles town


----------



## Dunquixote

I have two favorites/best friends, though I think my relationship is at max with most of my villagers.  My favorites are: Puddles and Punchy .  I think it's cute how she talks, her energy and friendliness really cheers me up when I'm feeling down.  I know that a lot of the dialogue is the same for each villager in the same personality group, but it really makes me go "aw, Puddles" or "aw, Punchy," whenever they say things like: "I hope you like my place, Inquis," [that's my nickname ) "It's even better when you're in it."  With Punchy, I like it when he tells me how he is always looking out for things he thinks I'd like because I'm always helping him out.  I have depression, so even when these silly villagers tell me things like that, it makes me happy.


----------



## jobby47

Ribbot, he is awesome!


----------



## Ryuga

For some reason I love Deirdre :3 His house is kinda cool and I generally like the deer villagers.


----------



## momoi

my absolute best friends are beau and whitney. i always have the best relationships with them in any save file that i have had, and i had whitney in wild world and we were best friends then too. also i've grown to love having bianca in my town, even though she's not one of my dreamies. she's just very sweet and i think out of my current villagers (beau is new) we're closest!


----------



## Soraru

Julian. He is the most sweetest and best villager that I have ever gotten so attached with. He comes over to visit very often almost everyday if im in my house for a little more than usual and I always come over to visit too.


----------



## supercataleena

Chief, he has only his stereo as his original furniture now. I own him.


----------



## ReXyx3

Daisy ღ


----------



## Twifairy

Midge and Purrl. Originally, Midge, Bangle, and Iggly were, but I missed the day Bangle moved, and couldn't reset Iggly's pings for whatever reason, and he ended up moving.

Midge is the only one who stuck around this long. Funny enough, she told me she was moving today


----------



## Lollly

Definitely Lolly! She was one of my starting five villagers and I've had New Leaf for almost a year now. She's so adorable, and she always likes to spontaneously gift me things. :3 Although, I was a bit disheartened today because she said she wanted to move. I made her stay, though.


----------



## TheFlyingSeal

Gaston!! He needs more love, he's a small bunny with a silly mustache who is grumpy and wears sweaters. But when you get to know him he is SO nice to you and he likes to talk about his family to you (h neice loves butterflies) I mean??? Petition to move Gaston to Tier 1


----------



## uwuzumakii

Tom, oh my goodness Tom! He is basically me as a cat. A bit grumpy, but once you know him, he's a great friend. He was one of my originals. (Or at least I've had him for a long time.) I talk to him around 10 times a day, I'm in the middle of getting my 2nd picture of him and he was the first villager to get a picture from. He is truly my spirit villager.


----------



## Trio4meo

Before I had restarted cuz my brother deleted my town, Henry was like a bff to me and I had been playing that game for like 2 yrs and he's been with me all the way absolutely love him, he's was there from the start too ♥ I'd play hide and seek we'd be talking all the time. Too bad he's gone now o(︶︿︶)o


----------



## superkell

Erik!!! He "pops in" at my house all the time, sends me tons of unsolicited letters, and is just overall my favorite villager and best friend ^.^
I love him deerly!!


...bad pun


----------



## davroslek

Colton! <3


----------



## Vinewood

Tammy 100%


----------



## IloveAvery

Kyle and Daisy break into my home occasionally as I decorate. Then they throw presents at me.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

Daisy (but she moved), Flurry, Lobo and Whitney


----------



## The Bell Master

Peaches... Definitely!


----------



## failedexperiment

lobo for sure


----------



## failedexperiment

mitzi. she is so easy to be friends with and she's always sending me letters and giving me free stuff.


----------



## hellman

Wendy


----------



## hydrophonic

Ed & Francine were my besties back in 2013. I had an awesome summer with them, and they were the first ever villagers to give me their pictures (got none in Wild World lmao). I used to send them letters nearly everyday and do whatever i could to complete their requests. All this until i stopped playing for like about two months, and Ed was gone. Another 5 months later, Francine was gone too, so i reseted.

Actually, the ones which are growing the most on me are Walker & Freya. I wouldn't have ever imagined how a Lazy would grow on me! (Used to hate them along with Jocks, unless Jay rediscovered me the super cool things about this personality haha).


----------



## SweetFuse

Definitely Genji! He's always giving me items I want when I complete his requests. I'm pretty sure he's psychic.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Bluebear! 

I used to also have Wolfgang as my best friend but he moved out. I'm trying to get him back by cycling, though!


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

Genji and bunnie are mine ❤❤


----------



## ams

Definitely Melba and Lionel <3


----------



## Espurr

Maple was the first ever to give me her picture, though she did it when she moved away.  Just yesterday, actually.  Now, Marshall is my closest friend.


----------



## staeples

my bb tom<3


----------



## FriendlyHougen

Colton's my senpai, so him pretty much. He's very nice and when I told him to stay instead of moving he said, "BEST FRIENDS F-O-R-E-V-E-R!"


----------



## Aoki

Beau !! He's such a sweet little guy and he always sends me super cute letters LOL
I try to do every request he asks of me just because I care about him so much


----------



## Eevees

Marshal,Lolly,Stitches and Gayle xoxo but.. If I had live without marshal I'd prlly go around painting everyone white.. and giving them poofy tails..

nothing strange about that right? LOL


----------



## Biskit11

Biskit because he was in my original 5 and he was the first dog I have ever met in an animal crossing game.


----------



## Rhockets

In a previous game/town Erik and Kyle were my best friends! We'd always hang out and we would always have the best conversations and games of hide n seek xD Kyle and Erik are no longer with me in my current town but I am hoping to at least get erik back into my new town so we can have our fun again!


----------



## mayorkelly

Absolute best friend is Kiki. 
She's so sweet! So thoughtful!

And she just so happens to remind me of my childhood cat.
​


----------



## goatling

It has to be Merengue! 

In general, though, I tend to really like all the normal villagers. They're so kind and considerate. Anyone with that sort of personality would make a wonderful friend, don't you think?


----------



## Pecan

Pecan of course, jaja. I am into the regal furniture as well, so I always went to Pecans house during the flea market. Surprisingly pecan has been in my town with every single copy of AC i've had. I just really wish she wasnt so stubborn when trying to get her picture, lol.


----------



## Nizzy

Marshal, Lyman and Tangy they are always at my house and they mail me the best stuff


----------



## dudeabides

Jeremiah was a blue frog, he was a great friend of mine.


----------



## Xochi

Ed, easily. He's too adorable and ridiculous. He was either my first or second move-in after restarting my town, and moved in right next door. Yeah, ok, so he's no one's dreamy but mine but that's ok. I think he's adorable.  He sent me a letter just the other day that nearly killed me.



> Fashionable Xochi,
> This accessory will bring out a new, even more charming side of you... That's the feeling I get, anyway! It's the perfect disguise when you want to sneak out at night.
> From Ed



...It was a wrestling mask. Ed, no.


----------



## KHKirby

My absolute best friend is Knox. He was one of the original 5 in my first town, way back in 2013. He kinda grew on me and was, to be honest, the most interesting out of the the other 4 villagers (Freya was nice and all, but I was really drawn to Knox, and Moose, Pinky, and Deena were all pretty bland starters). I'm also really close to Goldie because of how cute she is and her obsession with reading.


----------



## pepperini

Mallary is my favorite, because I've had her in every single town since I started playing animal crossing when I was like six years old. She's such a cute duck! I generally don't like a lot of the ducks, but I love her so much. She's so cute! And purple! Who doesn't like purple?


----------



## beebee0605

Wendy!



รวดเร็วก่อนใคร ระดับคุณภาพเรื่องฟุตบอล ได้ที่นี่ ฟุตบอลสด


----------



## Opal

Coco <3 the fist villager I ever talked to 1 year ago, idk what I'd do if she left me, I've had her since the start


----------



## Hayze

O'Hare! He was my first ever smug villager. When he first moved in I didn't plan on letting him stay, but I ended up getting attached to him. I'm so glad I didn't let him move then because my town just wouldn't be the same today without my favorite rabbit! He's grown on me so much! He always shows up at my house uninvited and my birthdays have all been celebrated at his house. He's the sweetest <33


----------



## Xochi

Hazel_Nut said:


> O'Hare! He was my first ever smug villager. When he first moved in I didn't plan on letting him stay, but I ended up getting attached to him. I'm so glad I didn't let him move then because my town just wouldn't be the same today without my favorite rabbit! He's grown on me so much! He always shows up at my house uninvited and my birthdays have all been celebrated at his house. He's the sweetest <33



I miss O'Hare so much.  He was in my first town, and I didn't think to try to get someone to hold him for me when I deleted it. He's so adorable!


----------



## Jacob

vesta bc she was in my ww town and i got her pic there, now shes in my nl town and i got her pic there too

shes so cute <33
i always thought of her as my grandma..
ugh i love sheep


----------



## abbydoll

It was Tia, but sadly she moved when I was gone for a few months. :'( Now it's Pekoe.


----------



## Lightmare

daisy! she's a normal villager and she's so cute. and very kind. she's a puppy and she was here since the beginning of when i become mayor in my town


----------



## Mayor Fern

My best friend is Bluebear! She is one of my originals and has stayed with me since the beginning! I'm also really good friends with Coco and Fang!


----------



## Miri

I love Poppy so much.~ <3 <3 <3


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell

Mine is Biff! Even though I haven't had my current Biff very long, he was one of my favorite Villagers from my very first town in Population Growing. I just had to have him back. I don't know why I'm so attached to that dork, but I can't have Animal Crossing without that cute lil hippo ♥


----------



## Hipster

Genji, Chrissy, ankha or even rosie


----------



## HHoney

I want to be BFFs with Ankha and Fuschia ....

...but yay I'm BFF with Skye!! Just happened last week out of the blue in my cycling town. Now that we are BFFs I am going to stop cycling because I don't want to loose her!!


----------



## Valliecat

Merengue! The first day I started, I was looking to see who else was a starter villager in my town. The last house I visited was Merengue's, and I couldn't believe it! She's been living in my town for about 4 months now, and I'm not letting her go. <3


----------



## tobiochan

Bob! He's never leaving my town >:3


----------



## Cirice

Mine was Kabuki from the beginning until he left. Argh, I feel like my town is empty without him or Bob. 
Now my actual best friend is Suzy, since she was here from the beginning too.


----------



## biker

Keaton. One of the first villagers to move in my town, with lots of spaces he choose to place his house exactly the side of mine. He never left.


----------



## WonderK

Punchy for sure.


----------



## Peony

this is such a hard question since i love all of the kitty villagers 
probably purrl though.


----------



## Mango

in my 1st nl town pietro an  i had like the highest bonding possible, but in accf natE M Y CHILD


----------



## punyparker

Mitzi! <3 she was in my gc game


----------



## datsuryouku

Marina. I love her. She is selfless and I spoil her with furniture. (;


----------



## Heyden

Molly hehe


----------



## Jesski123

AL. NOT EVEN JOKING. I LOVE HIM. AL!!!!! XX


----------



## Keyblades

I think Lolly is my best friend. Her eyes are so cute. Gosh.


----------



## Shay10

I love coach!!!!


----------



## Beardo

Beardo and Nan have always been my best friends.


----------



## Ceres

Kabuki! He's been my fave since my first town.


----------



## datsuryouku

Marina. She is just precious to me and I spoil her. <3

i just realized i posted this already and this is quite hilarious, lol.


----------



## TheSeal

definitely maple and diana to my
maple is someone i have always loved
and diana lives right next to me
how could we not be close


----------



## Pitou

katt! : )


----------



## katronsensei

I have stitches, and he is so adorable. Not only that he is beyond swet. He makes me feel special... even though he's just a programmed code of stuffing. Strange, huh?


----------



## Garrus

ankha <3​


----------



## Hide

Curt all the way! <3


----------



## Clementinia

I love Fuchsia <3<3 She came into my town early on, and before I knew the types of villagers, she moved right next to me and was just super nice and drops in to visit my house all the time. Teddy does the same, but for some reason he's kind of getting on my nerves. He did start in my town originally, though, so he's a keeper.


----------



## Fiddle

Cocooo <3


----------



## Lively

Julian, send him letters everyday.


----------



## 4threset

Carmennn, she wasn't originally part of my dreamies and was in my town since the start so I let her stick around while I cycled out a lot of unwanted villagers, but eventually she started sending me letters and little gifts and my heart melted for this small chocolate bunny. I can't let her leave now haha


----------



## Heyden

Molly ATM, Aurora too


----------



## Klave

I can't decide on just one, I love my villagers so much! I would say it is between Kid Cat, Agent S, Coco and perhaps Kabuki as well. The first two are just so awesome and great, Coco is really sweet and nice and Kabuki I don't even know why. xD


----------



## SugarPeachy

Totally Gaston. He's like the lowest tier and everyone hates him but he's my fave like I have a town with a load of adorable nice tier ones in but I always search out and talk to Gaston a bunch instead of the others pfft


----------



## milkyi

Olivia


----------



## Franny

ankha


----------



## allykitty

Merry, for sure! Though she isn't exactly my favorite; she's just been with me from the start which is over a year now  She's super cute and sweet and a little bit self-centered but it doesn't bother me haha


----------



## Jeraldo

Chief


----------



## Elo

Lolly! She's so sweet to talk to and loves bugs/fish like I do. She also lives right next door and I made sure to plant her the prettiest garden in town - I get told often that the Beautiful Town Ordinance makes her flowers very happy.


----------



## JellyLu

For me, it's Sylvia. She's not my absolute favorite villager (that would be Pekoe), but I'd say she's my best friend. She constantly writes me letters and includes gifts like hybrids and furniture. She comes over to my house a looot. One time she even pinged me just to give me some candy! In fact, I just celebrated my birthday last week and it was her who organized the surprise party in her house o: She was one of my original villagers and I hope she doesn't leave ^^ A close second would have to be Bruce.


----------



## KantoKraze

cookie! she's my precious babee.


----------



## Owen Grady

i love kiki so muccccch​


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bam! When we first came into my town I saw that he was a Jock and instantly sent "bleh." But after a while he grew on me. He's a dear with big muscles and an even bigger heart!<3 (I've gotten 4 of his pictures in my house   ... )


----------



## RainbowNotes

renee and bam


----------



## kelpy

Tangy was... Before she left after my long break :C


----------



## raeyoung

Kitt the Kangaroo! She still is my super cool best friend for life!


----------



## monalu11

Mitzi is coming to my town and WILL be my best friend! >


----------



## mitzi_crossing

Mitzi, Diana and Bangle are my besties in the game


----------



## kelpy

But as of right now, Mac is my all time BFF.


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Right now, it is Mac... He is very nice


----------



## drizzy

Chrissy! <3 She is the sweeeeetest.


----------



## witchy

fauna is my number 1 best friend! ^^ i spend a lot of time with zell, bam (hes been in pretty much all of my new leaf towns), and whitney too though.


----------



## SlaughterShy

Poncho, for me. He's been in my town since the beginning ^^


----------



## Bottles

Apollo! he's my favourite


----------



## leiladesu

FRANCINE!! She was my first villager I got from someone (instead of from the game) and I've had that same Francine ever since! She is 100% UNoriginal, but I think I like her more that way! Everything in her house right now are memories of things we've done/sent each other! I love the villagers that you have for a super long time x)


----------



## CaptainCrunch

willow has been my starter villager 3 times in a row! and each time we've grown very close, she's such a sweetie! i'm gonna make sure i dont accidentally lose her again


----------



## Fuwa

Bam <3


----------



## LadyTruoc

Maple. She's been with me since the beginning.


----------



## beffa

freckles ~ she's my lil bestie

kid cat is my fav villager and my bestie but i feel like most people would give up on freckles so she's my lil special friend who's been there from the start of my town!!


----------



## Ste

Bob! I can't wait to get him in my town =)


----------



## Leopardfire

Gladys! <3 She was one of my starter villagers in Celadon, which was my first town, the one I've had the longest. I'm very thankful that she hasn't moved out, considering all of my long stretches of inactivity. ^^'


----------



## Bellsprout

Mitzi, Roscoe, and Pashmina are my favorites in my current town.


----------



## pft7

It's nice seeing all the Mac fans, sadly he got away from me when I was away for a while, miss that guy. Pompom and Yuka are my really good friends in town but the one I like best is definitely Rocco. I'm just a fan of the cranky villager and he's a pretty nice hippo if you ask him yourself.


----------



## Cadbberry

Grizzly, Skye, and Apollo.... they all moved out though.... still buddies though


----------



## fluffyhair1

Camofrog or Whitney! Can't decide, but I love them both very much in particular


----------



## Celty

Lucky!  I've had him since I started the game (which was around 2 years ago) and he's been with me ever since!  Can't imagine my town without him.


----------



## creamyy

Mine's Rudy. He's been in my town since the beginning and he always suggests PWPs and wants to talk to me. I feel loved with him. ^^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Definitely Rooney! He has been in my town for the longest time x3


----------



## Swiftstream

Maple <3 She's my favorite villager in the whole game series.


----------



## Bjork

lolly or dizzy <3


----------



## FireWire

Mine is Willow she was in the first town I ever made on new leaf and She was my favorite villager. I reset that town a long time ago and have missed having her in my town ever since. She was also the first villager i hit with a net and after she got sad I was also a bit sadder.


----------



## jiny

I guess it's Phoebe.


----------



## Wembely

Fang <333


----------



## axo

JOEY MY B?


----------



## mayor-essy

Hazel. She's so cute


----------



## jessidubs

I love Timbra! She is sassy but never leaves and is always giving me lots of presents!


----------



## Potatoes

Coltonnn~ <3


----------



## mayor-essy

Hazel and Derwin.


----------



## cornimer

Tom!  He's always so nice to me.  I've had him in my town since I started two years ago. 

And Frobert, although I think he's in love with me.  He actually said that I was cute once.  XD


----------



## AidanTheGreat

Mine is Deli. We both love being around each other and take care of each other if we are sick.


----------



## Buggy

Rolf, Prince, Henry and Nana. They were all my best friends in NL. Prince and Nana moved away later (I never should have skipped a day towards Festivale >:I), but Henry and Rolf still stand in HappyVil. Rolf had been there for the longest time and we've been friends for a while. Henry pretty much has a crush on everybody, therefore he is adorable.


----------



## axo

Tom and Moe are my baes. They're so kawaii and look like brothers <3


----------



## v0x

Tangy and Biskit.


----------



## davroslek

My favorite villagers in my main town are Colton and Sprinkle. <3


----------



## JessSux

Cousteau. He's been in my town a long time and he's awesome.


----------



## Scarlette

Zucker and Julian! Zucker because he looks like a takoyaki and his house has a sushi conveyor and I JUST CANT. He's just adorable in general


----------



## Luna_Solara

Ankha, she's been in my town since the second week I had my town.


----------



## ValerieS10

I would say Rodeo. He is super sweet and really nice to me. He was one of the first to really talk to me and befriend me.


----------



## Corrie

Bunnie! She was ALWAYS super kind to me! Even back in the olden days of Wild World.


----------



## stinaj68

My best friend is walker the dog because he was in my first ever game of animal crossing wild world. He was just so cute and I played that game everyday for six years just to keep him in my town. I eventually had to stop playing that game because it was getting really boring and tiring to have to play everyday. I had to let walker go but I always think that it will be awesome when walker comes to move into one of my future homes. I also really like Ricky the cranky squirrel. He was in my new leaf game but he moved out during the month that I stopped playing the game and I was devastated. Another cranky squirrel moved in right after Ricky moved out and in the exact same spot so it was an awful tinder that Ricky was gone.


----------



## LOLUMAD?

Colton and Julian <3


----------



## mayoremi

I used to have a town called Clover, and I bonded so so much with Puddles aaa. She was so amazing and I wish I could reunite with her one day she's an actual angel


----------



## Beardo

Beardo, obvs


----------



## pft7

pft7 said:


> It's nice seeing all the Mac fans, sadly he got away from me when I was away for a while, miss that guy. Pompom and Yuka are my really good friends in town but the one I like best is definitely Rocco. I'm just a fan of the cranky villager and he's a pretty nice hippo if you ask him yourself.



Rocco got away too. So sad I didn't notice he was trying to get away but when I found out it was too late. I'd say my current favourite is now Alice, she's just so cute. Plus she's the second villager who's actually handed me her picture (the other being Pompom,) so we must be pretty good friends to have that going for us. And she just gave me the monkey shirt which I didn't even have in my catalogue. What a sweetie. Which is Pompom's current catchphrase funnily enough. And I think Simon picked it up recently too but he's ill right now and I need to buy him some medicine, but I digress... Alice is numero uno but Rocco will forever be remember with fondness. Happy trails my hip hippo friend.


----------



## Leil

Lily! She was my starter villager in city folk and we bonded so much for those 5 months, up until she told me she was moving. 

I just got her in my new leaf and we've been talking just like old times! <3


----------



## Elo

Lolly for sure. She sends me letters and presents all the time (I think she's the one that waters the garden around our houses too), and even lives next door.


----------



## bob and me

henry. i just love him and his gentle personality (smug).


----------



## Buggy

Prince, Henry, Kody, Jitters, Rolf, Hugh, and Merengue. Ahaha, I love pretty much all my villagers~


----------



## Bwazey

Pietro! We frequently go to each other's houses and send each other letters.


----------



## Celty

In my new town, Diana or Marshal.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Drago for sure, he's lazy, he's a dragon, he's awesome, what else could you want?


----------



## Jacob

Vesta,

She was in Wild World and instantly became a dreamie, super cute and has had great dialogue!


----------



## Zuckerlovelife

...Octavian. Yup. He was the first one I talked to in animal forest.


----------



## bigger34

I guess I would have to say Bob. He was one of my origional's in WW when I first started playing AC and I used to hang out with him all the time.


----------



## strawbewwy

mitzi!! i had her in the gamecube version


----------



## Kipper_snax

probably Kyle, he's my bro :3


----------



## Sir Takoya

Although, not my favorite villager, Bianca has sent me like 5+ pics of herself. I think we might be besties. xD
(Psst, I spend more time around Julian and Genji. Hehe.)


----------



## AmericanBeauty

Believe it or not, Peck is the best!! He threw me my birthday party ^.^
If you ever get him in your town/in your tent, have him move in.
I guarantee he has the greatest personality. If you don't like him, let him move out,
but he really should be more popular even though he isn't "cute" like Julian or Marshal.


----------



## xianli

chief, bam + tom for sure ! they are adorable and i love doing lil tasks and things for them. *o*


----------



## ihavenomoney

I ADORE ELMER!!!!! When I played AC:Wild World (which was actually my first video game I've played) I got Elmer week three. Ever since, I could not stop liking him. I've now had him at least once in all but the original, and I can say I'm a proud Tenderfoot!


----------



## Gummybear12

Marcel!!!!


----------



## Kess

Poncho :] He's been in my ww town for literal years. I used to write him love letters and he's always saying sweet things. Then and now, in my NL town :'] <3


----------



## FabianaD

My best friend is Ankha


----------



## sleepel

Teddy or Drago!


----------



## WynterFrost

Roscoe definitely.
I had him in Wild World and we were pretty tight then and then I stopped playing for a while and he moved. Now I have him back again we're BFF's


----------



## Nazgod

Molly! She's so adorable, all normal villagers are super cute. In AC:WW, my resident normal was Aurora. If I wasn't so attached to Molly, she would be one of my dreamies. Oh... but Tangy is so cute as well. Especially since her head is an orange and her picture quote makes me laugh every time I read it. But but, lazy villagers are basically my spirit animals Stiches and Lucky being two ultimate favs. I can't choose.


----------



## GalacticGhost

Melba in Wild World, and Poppy in New Leaf. I think I tried to become best friends with Felicity in City Folk, but I can't remember whether I managed to or not.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Fang <3


----------



## kittbutt

Daisy and Pate are my absolute favorites! c:


----------



## milkday

Nan, definitely. I don't see what's not to like about her- she's so sweet to me


----------



## Astro Cake

Probably Marina.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Biskit! Had him in my first animal crossing game and had a great sense of humor, I'm glad he's in my New Leaf  town now.


----------



## Raineir

Blaire! She was in my WW world and grew on me pretty much


----------



## Mareets

Bunnie! I've had her in my first acnl town and my current acnl since I moved in and she's now probably one of my all time favourite villagers
I used to like tangy a lot cause she was in my gamecube town but not so much anymore. To be honest, now I actually don't really like her at all lol


----------



## toadsworthy

Tangy was the first villager to move into my town in GC and I loved her ever since!


----------



## JessSux

Mine was Pudge until he left me without saying a word! 

It's been about a year since he left...now my best friend is Cousteau. I restarted my town and have my original Cousteau still (sister held him for me). I think he's cute and hilarious.


----------



## Toadette

Hopper! He's my main penguin


----------



## coresto

Rodeo team <3


----------



## HungryForCereal

isnt there a thread same as this one? but anyway, beau is my best friend! love the eyes


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

My best friend is Jay the jock bird. He's absolutely the best


----------



## Candy83

From each of my three towns?

? APPLEWIN ?  Jambette

? ACNLpics ? Eugene

? FOSTER ? Rodney


These seem to be the most bonded with these three towns? mayors. it doesn?t have to do with preference; it?s what I notice routinely when playing these towns. Each of the villagers cited have this great consistency of reaching out to the towns? mayors at least a little more than the villagers I might determine are the runners-up from each town.


----------



## marshallows

Walker! He's one of the last of my original villagers. Can't deny the little dude of any request even if it means I have to harass other friends who play to complete them. smh.


----------



## aleshapie

I love Mira! She and I play pranks. She has been my bestie since day 2 of my town. If she moves out, I am taking a hammer to my game!


----------



## Kekky

Mitzi. All my favorite villagers moved out except for her and we share a birthday.


----------



## Lady_Rae

Goldie! Shes such a sweetheart! I must have spent more money on her gifts than on my home for Nook.


----------



## Chanyeol

Merry and Cole! they're both so cute and they send me so many letters 

Unfortunately, Julian does, too. I don't like Julian, he's been in my town since November and I just don't know what to do with him anymore. Being rude or being super friendly; none of it helps.
Oh well.


----------



## HMCaprica

Kiki. I use to have a black cat just like her, so sweet and friendly, but I can't have a real cat anymore because of my son's allergies so I am a virtual cat lady with two cat towns and Kiki is my best of the best. But now I am getting Merry and I think I may have a brand new best friend. I love cats.


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Shep. It was so cute, he wanted to move and I said, "Don't leave!"
He said, "Really? I was hoping you'd say that! Best Friends F-O-R-E-V-E-R!"


----------



## Bjork

Probably Kidd <3


----------



## Captain-Cake

Elvis and Roscoe were my besties in my first town. 

Chief and Fang are really growing on me in my second~ I really love crankies, I guess, haha


----------



## JennyGrace

Definitely Charlise. ^-^


----------



## jaarloo23

But, my absolute favorite game for DS is 
Hotel Dusk : Room 215 !! 
It's so fun and really long. I've played for maybe 5 hours and there's still alot more to do


----------



## moonflow

bluebear, probably! no matter what animal crossing game i'm playing, she always ends up in my town! i adore that little bear <3


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Flurry is my absolute BFF for life. She's absolutely darling. <3


----------



## Diegoboy

Fauna, she is one of my original villagers, I can't say no to her.
There was one time I gathered the pieces to make a Dino model. I was on my way to Cyrus when Fauna pinged me. She asked for the skull, I gave it to her. Every time I visited her home and she offered to give up a piece, she never let me have it back. 
She's still my fave though!


----------



## Kerrilea

Truffles! <3
Unfortunately, she is in my old town and not the one I'm playing now.  I hope that I can trade for her one day!
I miss her self.


----------



## 3skulls

Apollo is my Main Man. We have a lot in common.


----------



## Titi

Olivia. She was a starter villager in every AC game I've had, I find her adorable, love the personality (although I think she'd be better as an uchi), and I love siamese cats.
She's pretty much the perfect villager to me.


----------



## mintellect

Back in Startown, when Katt first moved, in, I was like 'eww she's fugly'
But after a while, I really grew on her. We became BFF's. She eventually moved when I started cycling, but I got her back in Moonview


----------



## Shawna

My best friend is either Walt or Astrid.  Walt was a starter back when I reset my town in mid-September and he visits me without letting me know and gives me furniture, but I've had many close friend indications with Astrid too! <3


----------



## cocobells

Definitely Shari, as you can tell in my profile picture


----------



## Goth

Mine is of course The Lovely Portia


----------



## Ghiraher

_*Freya is. I'm pretty close with Ankha and Marshal, too, but Freya was one of my starters, and she quickly became a favorite of mine. *_


----------



## Xerolin

Hans is awesome. Sadly he moved when I was tting for princess furniture to go on sale. I never got any on sale (. Luckily, he's out of the 16-villager cycle ^^!


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

I had a few actually. Mine was Colton he was awesome. Punchy was a very cool down to earth character. Those are my two favorites before they left.


----------



## King Dorado

Ghiraher said:


> _*Freya is. I'm pretty close with Ankha and Marshal, too, but Freya was one of my starters, and she quickly became a favorite of mine. *_



i'm close to Freya in my game too!  closest is probably Rizzo the cranky ninja mouse


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Grizzly is starting to grow on me


----------



## Mimi Cheems

My favorite? Buhjeebus, that's hard @v@

 In Trinmel, I had Melba, and she was my absolute FAVORITE of all! (and I despised Rizzo with a passion c: ) Melba was one of my starters, and when she moved out I cried for like 10 minutes //and I'm 14 lmao so mature of me XD


In Mirkwood (my second mirkwood since I had two and restarted again XD), I had Fauna. And I cherished her and I didn't even realize how popular she was until I joined TBT! I loved her and I wanted to restart because Mirkwood really wasn't suiting me anymore... I had an emotional attachment to Fauna, and she would be one of my dreamies, but I want to have dreamies that aren't so popular (for example, Melba--) 

 Now, after about 1,000 restarts-- I have Buchanan, and one of my dreamies was my starters. Tia. I screamed so loud and talked to her every single day-- and THEN I had a TT accident and she moved out ;_____; I cried so hard because I restarted about fifteen times to have her as a starter //too lazy to pay btb for her lmao-- and I had her-- until bAM
 stupid me decided to TT to get Elvis to move out for a friend of mine, and Tia left me ;________________;

My all-time favorite just has to be Melba, Tia, or Fauna!


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Right now it's hazel since she is the only original villager left,


----------



## moxie

Cherry. I love her so much. I lost her in a town that is long gone, but I hope to get her again one day.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

It will always be Rosie


----------



## cony

Rosie. Had her since the beginning c:


----------



## mayorofglass

Zell, though he moved. I was able to get his picture 3 times! One from April Fools, one because I treated him nice, and one when he moved away :/. I don't know who's going to be able to replace him, Lobo is moving in and I like how he looks, so he might be my new best friend. Or Lolly.


----------



## CuriousCharli

I acctually hated Sly cause he ruined my black roses and my plans now i wanna get him back lol

My best friend was Benedict (because he was cute and i saw him as a little brother) now its Bunnie simply because she was in my Wild World town now i have her in my New Leaf


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

My best friend would definitely be Rooney! He always sends me letters and I've lost track of how many pictures he's sent me xD


----------



## Wilbur

daisy 
she was in my town in wild world and city folk and both games i unintentionally put my house next to hers
i also always wanted the giant moon in her house, but she never let me buy it off her 
i hope i can get her in new leaf some day!


----------



## otomatoe

Beau, I got him as my 6th villager and I still have him up until now. he often send me random letter with gifts, invite him to his house, and want to visit mine too. and he gave me his pic twice already. he's really nice and sweet. absolute best friend it is!


----------



## Ankokuflare

I had Peoke since the start of new leaf and did not move from a year of hiatus. She's stuck around since 2013.


----------



## AkiBear

I think Lolly is my best friend and I feel like she's mine but I don't think I'm hers. She hasn't given me her picture yet and all my other villagers have, and she has also been living in my town the longest out of everyone, so... ;_; She lives right next to me, too. We'll always be best friends in my mind.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Now me and grizzly are getting along very well. He's very cool glad to have him in my village.


----------



## freqrexy

I haven't had New Leaf for as long as most players, but I'd say my 6th villager Ankha because she lives next door to me and is usually the first person to tell me what's up in town each day xD


----------



## Archaeopteryx

Monique!


----------



## ashjaed

In my newest town... It's probably Rosie or Lily!

Lily was an original in my new town (I bought a new downloaded copy of New Leaf to go on my HHD N3DS) and actually my main dreamy I wanted for my new town, so that worked out well. :3

It's only been two or three weeks and I've been mostly setting up my town and not really talking to villagers, but hopefully I can get her picture like I got Filberts in a previous town. 

(Filbert will always be my absolute bestie)


----------



## Minerva

Nate. He always sends mail and shows up randomly at my house but he hasn't given me his picture yet.


----------



## piske

Fauna! :>


----------



## Kristen

Robin has been my closest friend since the Gamecube game. Midge, Tangy, Twiggy, and Tom were also good friends of mine in the Gamecube version as well. I love them all so much it's hard to say. Even the new villagers that have moved in just in New Leaf have grown on me as well.


----------



## jim

in wild world it was goldie. she was in my town for like two years and i talked to her nearly every day. she was so precious to me, and i really loved dogs at that time too.


----------



## nerdatheart9490

Wolfgang! He's been my best friend since the gamecube game came out in the USA  I've had him in every single town I've ever had (which is a LOT).


----------



## SensaiGallade

So my favourite villager is Bunnie. Bunnie has really stuck to me since Wild World. It all started when my sister had Bunnie move into her town. I was soooo charmed by her and I loved her too bits. Eventually Bunnie picked up her bags and moved to my town which shocked me and filled me with glee! I would talk to her everyday, send her long letters of love..., with lovely furniture and gifts included. I'd always do all her favours and I loved getting all the gifts in return!I always stopped her from leaving my town when she was in boxes. Our relationship was strong and soon enough I received her pic! I was over the moon when this happened! But alas friendships don't last forever as Bunnie packed up in boxes and refused to stay... I was heartbroken... Nowadays I display Bunnie's pic gracefully and proud in my regal living room, as a reminder of our amazing friendship...


----------



## dizzy bone

In my first town, Dizzy. He's been with me in all my AC games (except my 2nd New Leaf town, just to diversify) and just seeing him around makes me happy :'D He was one of my first campsite visitors so I knew it was fate... it was like he had just come to visit me from my Wild World town!!!  

In my 2nd town it's hard to say since I'm not really attached to any of them yet. I feel like it's harder to let go of my starters like Freckles, Fuchsia, and Melba. My favourite villager right now is Bangle but I'm sure my friendship level is higher with other villagers.


----------



## Kaitrock

Tie between Vladimir and Marshal. Either way they are both so cute and awesome


----------



## AccfSally

Sally! 

Actually, lately it's been a tie with Her (Sally) and Genji.


----------



## Cariicarky

Chrissy was my best friend in City Folk, but she moved. </3


----------



## Blueskyy

Is say Maple is now. She calls me muffin.


----------



## fenris

Either Pashmina, Penelope, or Fauna.


----------



## Zoeyrawr

Diana and Dierdre!


----------



## Amalgamate

I've always loved Moe. In my opinion, he's the best, laziest cat that has ever existed :>


----------



## novAstraah~

Maybe Shep. Because in my very first town he randomly moved in. 
I didn't like him and rout him out of my town. ._.
In my 2nd he moved to my town .. again!
This town was deleted by a system error. #sadstory
And in my current I've got him from the Void. 
Maybe.. I should keep him. He's is cute yeah. But.. Not as cute as Benjamin.
I'm unsure.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Willow is my best friend. She showed up in the campsite and I immediately fell in love with her. She's adorable!  Anyway, it didn't take any convincing to get her to move in. Her house is near mine and I had her picture within a few weeks. She's a "snooty," but she's actually very sweet. She often drops in to see me and today she complimented me on my star hairpin.

Pripyat isn't my original town. My first one was over a year old before I restarted. I liked everyone there, but I didn't consider any of them a best friend.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Cherry! (Isn't it obvious!?)


----------



## Xerolin

Hans, but he moved. Cri. Now its probably Whitney or Dotty <3


----------



## Blueskyy

I think Marshal keeps trying hard to be my best friend though.  He pinged me to tell me how he values my friendship and keeps wanting to be roommates lol.


----------



## radioloves

Hmm, probably Pashmina! she's always so cheery and kind hearted from her personality type~ x3


----------



## Tao

Carmen. 

She was one of the original villagers in my first town. I didn't really like her at first and wanted her to move away but she wouldn't, and I just grew to like her. She ended up being my only original villager.

But my original New Leaf cart got broken so she was lost to the void. R.I.P in peace, Carmen.



Now it's Bunnie. She was an original villager in my current game and took over as the town rabbit. I still want Carmen to move back though ; - ;


----------



## Android

I had Poncho in my WW town for over two years. He was one of the original townspeople, and it took me two years to finally let him go. I still miss my little poncho


----------



## gameboy

In my new town, it's definitely Mira. I think she was a starter villager or moved in as one of the initial 9. She's the first one to get to best friend status with me and gave me her picture. In my old town it was Marshal before he moved away.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Bud. I've had him now for about... a month or so, but I have him in my Wild World town, and City Folk town. As a kid I had him since I started to the day I decided to reset, so that was about.. 2 to 3 years.


----------



## freqrexy

Okay... I guess I figured out my absolute best friend is now Pekoe.  She's one of two original villagers I have left in my town, constantly follows me around when I'm out and about and has an all-round great design.  She'll be the only original villager staying here


----------



## emolga

I would probably say Rosie, she was one of my best friends in the GameCube version and she's my only original starting villager left in my New Leaf town.


----------



## bakugoon

in acnl its jacques

hes an urban montrealais french house producer bird. even his house is in that trendy contemporary montreal club style, both interior and exterior


----------



## merve-chan

Moe! I got him first in ACWW and we became best friends! I did everything I could to get him in my ACNL town and now we are best friends again! I really love Moe, he has grown on me over the years. I don't care if he is low tier or not cute.


----------



## lazyislander

bob. bob will forever be the love of my life tbh, although i don't have him in the current town i'm working on </3


----------



## Ray-ACP

None yet but i plan on making erik my best =3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Cherry and Merry! 
*Cherry because she is awesome
*Merry because she is so peppy and full of love


----------



## MariaD123

At the moment it's Alfonso, Kyle or Colton. My all time favourite is Butch, I lost him when I 
TTed  by accident, he was my soulmate. LOVE YOU BUTCH,


----------



## Mayor Rose

Merry is my home-girl!


----------



## gingerbread

Probably Molly or Kiki, I had them both in separate towns (resets) and they both moved super close to my mayors house. At first I felt annoyed, but then I realised how cute they were and kept them. Love them


----------



## Chemical X

Boone and Wolfgang. Both starting villagers. Always the first I check up on.

Somehow they have already tried moving twice, so that's not good.


----------



## Sweetley

At the moment it's Whitney. She talk very often with me, visit me at home, send me a lot of letters... 
I'm very happy to have her in my town!


----------



## smileorange

Deli all the way! But I really love all my villagers! I just won't let them leave. Haha. I'm at the stage where all of them send me letters at random and absolutely love what they have to say! It's better than the default ones I get when they write back to me.


----------



## MintySky

Clyde. I have had him for a year or 2 now and at first I didn't really like him. But then as the days went on we became very close friends and now we visit each others houses all the time.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

MintySky said:


> Clyde. I have had him for a year or 2 now and at first I didn't really like him. But then as the days went on we became very close friends and now we visit each others houses all the time.



haha Clyde is epic i have him in my town...


----------



## ACNLover10

For me it's Lolly. The cat is just so sweet and cute, she once gave me a throne for a common furniture item.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

Poncho, but he moved out of my town... ;_;


----------



## CuteYuYu

Felicity! She sends me letters saying we should dress up nicely and go out somewhere together & tells me she loves me :') She also surprise visits me alot~ She's so fun and adorable *-*


----------



## Aali

I will forever love Moe, he has been a starter in my old and my new acnl towns. I love him


----------



## abbydoll

Cleo from the GameCube version... Still upset she was never brought back. :C


----------



## xiaonu

ruby. she moved in after my first bunny villager moves unexpectedly. since then I just prefferred ruby over gabi the traitor <3


----------



## Kapriznyy

I only started this town like... barely a week ago, but so far, Ricky and Fuchsia are my BFFs. Fuchsia because she lives directly outside of my house and therefore we end up talking a LOT; Ricky because he's literally always a sweetheart, and takes a pretty active interest in what I'm up to. Always asking to visit. ALWAYS.


----------



## CJODell62

Out of all the villagers I've had, my favorite friend is probably Maple, my sweet and adorable little normal bear cub.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

My NPC best friend is Isabelle and my villager best friend is Nana.


----------



## Kapriznyy

schatzi said:


> I only started this town like... barely a week ago, but so far, Ricky and Fuchsia are my BFFs. Fuchsia because she lives directly outside of my house and therefore we end up talking a LOT; Ricky because he's literally always a sweetheart, and takes a pretty active interest in what I'm up to. Always asking to visit. ALWAYS.



Fuchsia still loves me. It's kind of cute.


----------



## focus

Marshal. my sweet little baby marshmallow puff. i love him sm (ෆ癶◡癶ෆ)


----------



## Juniaex

Henry forever!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

ACNLover10 said:


> For me it's Lolly. The cat is just so sweet and cute, she once gave me a throne for a common furniture item.



i got a throne from Monique (or freya i forget) in a letter and now its in my house


----------



## BlueSkies

Kid Cat! <3
He's an derpy fitness wannabe, but he's still my favorite. :'D
I don't think my town could be the same without him.


----------



## MalinkaLuna

Whitney for sure. I love her. I had her in all my towns so far <3
Also i really really have grown to Wendy. I usually dont like peppy villagers that much, but she doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## Blueskyy

In my town Maple is my best friend since she's been there longer than the others and she gave e her pic, shows up in my house unexpectedly, etc. but I just got Aurora back and she will be my best friend because she and I go waaaaay back


----------



## Halloqueen

Pietro would probably qualify as my "best friend" in the game. He's my mayor's next door neighbor in my main town, he has the Smug personality (which is my favorite), and the letters he sends are pretty entertaining. He also fits the theme of the town, that being horror, since a lot of people seem to be terrified of clowns. I'm personally fine with clowns, but it adds to his appeal.

It's likely safe to say that I'm happiest to have Pietro the most of all of my dream villagers, with Ribbot being the closest competition. It's Pietro's personality that just edges him over Ribbot.


----------



## AccfSally

Sally :3

And Genji too, ;-;.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Definitely Julian forever. :3 He was one of the first to move to my first town and we played around all the time. I mean, he's a unicorn!! Freaking awesome best friend unicorn, how could you not love him


----------



## Arcticfox5

Bluebear and Wolfgang are my best friends!


----------



## Bella8236

punchy is my fave. i feel like i really relate to him lol...... especially since hes always talking about food


----------

